# shear pins



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

working on a brute snowblower 27in. made buy murray model# G278405 cant find shear pin # for this when I try to put in the model# comes up not found. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

Is it possible for you to use a low grade(5 or less) 1/4" or appropriate sized bolt and nut for this?? Many blowers do. As long as it shears without gears or the engine being harmed,that's all that counts. Maybe that's why you coudn't find it in the parts list.
I just took the time to check a parts site I frequent,and that's exactly what they sell for shear pins for Murrays. It didn't state so,but measure the diameter of the hole and I think 1/4" is what you'll find. Hope this helps.


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

I know they are 1/4 but they have a spacer with them and i havent found any in 1/4 with the spacer


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

bg have you got a picture of one of these bolts ? 

that you can post on here ?


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

A spacer??? I can't visualize what that would be used for.

Alright,is this it?
http://jackssmallengines.com/murray_snow_parts.cfm
It doesn't look like much more then a thick washer. Is it placed on the bolt after you insert it,then the nut,or one on each end? If that's all it is,I'd just use a washer or double up on it.


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

I figured it out the spacer is used because the bolt head will go into the shaft when you tighten it so I just put a washer there and it workes fine.That is the most stupid setup I ever seen. Thanks for the help


----------



## bmwe0692 (Jun 28, 2008)

On my 8 h.p. 26 trac-drive craftsman,536.885910. It shows a 1/4 " spacer on

the rakes part 3943. Bolt 1/4-20 x 1 3/4" part 9524. Just another part to fall 

off and get thrown into the lawn. Could even be there to set the shear bolt 

to the right height to shear better. I wrap my shear bolts with the handy-

mans secret weapon(DUCT TAPE) to keep the parts in sight.

Hope this helps!!

T.J.


----------

